# Aggressive with gloves!!!!



## Stacey650 (May 24, 2011)

Hi
I have a 14 mos GSD who is a rescue. He is usually fine. Normal spirited behavior for his age....
When I put on gloves he goes crazy jumping on me and biting. I have no background with him. Does anyone else have this issue!? Wondering if someone had started attack training with him in past 
Thanks!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My GSD (I've had since he was 8 weeks old) is 20 months. He gets really turned on when I put on a pair of hubby's welding gloves. He wants to play hard. When the gloves come off, he's done. I don't know why he does this, never had any sleeve training or such. He just really likes the idea of playing rough with the gloves on.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I do not know of any type of attack training that would teach a dog to target gloves, but there is a lot I don't know! 

Sounds like a quirk of his, or more like the previous owners would put on heavy gloves so that they could rough-house with him without worry of getting their hands nipped.


----------

